# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Getting started with 3D modeling for battlemaps?

## wdmartin

I mostly work with Photoshop (plus Inkscape for some vector work, and so on) to make battle-maps for tabletop use.  Periodically I'll need an asset for a map and can't find a suitable one that I like.  For example, I recently needed a statue of a succubus.  Although I did eventually find one that worked okay, I'm still not terribly happy with it.

I've been thinking that it might not be a bad idea to get some kind of 3D modelling program so that I can build my own assets.  Things like statues, weirdly shaped tables, pillars, perhaps the odd unholy altar or similar.  But It's been years since I did anything with 3D, and that was mostly noodle around with POV-ray in the Windows 95/98 days.  I know little about what's out there, or how to get started, or which programs would be best suited to my purposes.

Where should I start?

----------


## Redrobes

Top choice would be Blender followed by Sketchup for architectural stuff and maybe Wings3D also. For doing models of biological stuff like humans, animals and so on then have a think about using white plasticene, a digital camera and OpenSFM.

I did a tutorial about blender but that was a long time ago and I think UI has improved a lot since then but I made a snowman and some space ships etc. My blog on here is about the digital camera SFM methods which has improved no end in last couple of years.

----------


## Falconius

If I were you, I'd get started with the free options where possible (ie Blender, and is Sketchup still free?) just to get your feet wet.  Z Brush from what I can tell seems very good at sculpting and texturing organic models and the basic is relatively inexpensive (*compared to Studio 3D max and other professional suites that is).  I've been considering getting the basic package to play around with.

This is the tutorial series I followed to get me into Blender.  It is quite a hell of a learning curve, even with that though, but I think it's worth it.

----------


## Gamerprinter

I just made these two renders (untextured models) for a personal map I am working on, turning the turtle into a stone temple. I use Wings3D, my go to subdivisional surface modeler, that I find ideal for organic shapes - like a turtle!

GP

----------


## wdmartin

Great, thanks for the quick replies!  I'll give Blender a shot.  I've heard it's complex, but hey, mastering complex things is good for your brain in the long run even if it's hard and frustrating in the short term.  So ... banzai!

----------


## Katto

You could try 3D Coat for organic modelling. The amateur version has a fair price and you get a full package: modelling, retopo, UV'ing and painting.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Wings3D for organic modeling is FREE.

While not the best I use Daz 3D for rendering and that's FREE too.

GP

----------


## JasonWrong

Just a quick side note too, if you are just using it for 2D/Isometric maps it would be faster to render an untextured 3D model and do a paint over in Photoshop. Especially if you are are already familiar with Photoshop. Unless you just plan on doing a single material on what ever you model.

----------

